# Want to paint Eheim tubes in tank black......Safely!!



## SeahorseDeb (Nov 1, 2011)

I just upgraded to a 90 gal tank for my Africans. Had a 55 w/two Emperor 400's. The emperors are still on the 55, it is wintering over our pond fish in the basement. Bought two Eheim 2215's for the 90. I detest their green tubes, they look cheap in the tank, and distracting. Is their any paint safe for the inside of the tank that I can use to overpaint those? I would like a brand I can purchase at my local big box hardware store. Perhaps this is not an option for us consumers, but when I see lots of ornamentations with painted colors in the LFS, I thought I would go ahead and ask anyhow. There might be an answer..... :?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Any plastics paint is fine. Many use Krylon Fusion. I found one from Rustoleum for plastics that was even safe for children's toys at my local store. Just make sure it's fully dry before using in the tank.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I use the elcheapo paint that sells for dollar a can at the big box store. I think the problem with paint is tha vapors and things that bleed off as it dries. So make sure it is totally good and dry. Maybe the smell test? No smells left means it is done drying. Afew extra water changes might not be a bad idea just to assure there is no buildup going on.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I recently did a search all over the web for this, and found no shortage of use Krylon Fusion. I never found a post where someone had used another type and had issues. But did find a lot of anecdotal evidence "I heard that", "I read that..." blah. I found another brand of spray paint for plastic and painted the pvc spraybar, let it dry for several days and installed it. So far, no paint flaking and no obvious issues.

Regardless of what paint you choose, grab some 220 grit sandpaper and rough up the tubing, this will eliminate the shine and help the paint to adhere. Use several light coats, rather than one heavy coat and good luck!


----------



## SeahorseDeb (Nov 1, 2011)

I evidently over thought this, I had thought commercial paints as those mentioned above would be dangerous and leach. Nice surprise, thank you!! :dancing:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I use Plasti-Dip on all stuff I spray paint to go in my tank's.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> I use Plasti-Dip on all stuff I spray paint to go in my tank's.


Do you dip then paint, or just dip?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Is that a joke? lol

It come's in a can, spray paint, or dip-able. I personally use the spray.[/url]


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I've used the Rustoleum brand as well. No issues.


----------



## SeahorseDeb (Nov 1, 2011)

I bought the Krylon Fusion today, sanded and painted. These tubes need to go outside to get the stink off now, but sanding off that ugly white logo and roughing them up made me feel very good! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## SeahorseDeb (Nov 1, 2011)

Got them painted, aired out, washed and in the tank. Sure looks great now. Thank you again for your valuable advice!


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

So any paint can be used as long as it has dried for an extended period of time?

Or do I just need to avoid oil-based pains?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

dsouthworth said:


> So any paint can be used as long as it has dried for an extended period of time?
> 
> Or do I just need to avoid oil-based pains?


Usually as long as it say's "WATER-PROOF" it's safe!


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Usually


.. That's not a word I want to hear when I'm putting something into my tank..


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

dsouthworth said:


> So any paint can be used as long as it has dried for an extended period of time?
> 
> Or do I just need to avoid oil-based pains?


Anything that'll adhere to plastic and is allowed to fully dry should work fine. Just stick with something that lists 'plastic' as one of the materials it can be used on.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

dsouthworth said:


> Aulonocara_Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Usually
> ...


All the paint's listed here are safe and I'm sure you will be able to find atleast 1 of them. If not, good luck!


----------



## SeahorseDeb (Nov 1, 2011)

dsouthworth said:


> Aulonocara_Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Usually
> ...


That was great! I enjoyed that! And usually our fish thrive if there is water in the tank!


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Plasti-Dip is the best for anything, love it.. I've used fushion and overtime it ends up chipping.. although it took about 2yrs, still chipped.. My plasti dip parts still look brand new..


----------



## Cichness (Dec 27, 2006)

I painted the hard plastic pipes from Eheim in the past and recently repainted them moving them filter from one tank to a new tank. I only did this because of some very hard water deposits on the paint that I did not want to look at in the new tank.

I used Fusion paint in black. When I first did the pipes they were virgin and had never seen water. I did not sand and simply followed the directions on the can regarding wiping the Eheim tubes down prior to painting. I did wait about a week before putting them in the tank.

Just recently I repainted the tubes and had to sand them down to remove the hard water deposits and took off all of the old paint. I would only sand if you have to because any sanding will add some roughness to the appearance of the painting. It still looks great but I really liked the original coat of paint that made the tubes look like wet glass.

You cannot paint the soft tubing successfully. I re-plumbed the new tank with smoke colored tubing from the LFS.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Plasti dip works great on the soft tubing.. your basically putting rubber on rubber


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Cromak said:


> Plasti dip works great on the soft tubing.. your basically putting rubber on rubber


Yea, and it peals off so easily if you want to take it off.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Painting PVC pipe, and preference on that?
Or is Fusion still the #1?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

dsouthworth said:


> Painting PVC pipe, and preference on that?
> Or is Fusion still the #1?


Plasti-Dip on everything IMO :thumb: 
I've yet to see the stuff chip after years in the water.. Who doesn't want a rubber coating over a painted one?


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Cromak said:


> dsouthworth said:
> 
> 
> > Painting PVC pipe, and preference on that?
> ...


I've never seen this paint so pardon the dumb question.
Does Plasti-dip come in a spray-can or is it painted on with a brush? Or is it BOTH?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Its both, its used to create rubber handles on tools.. I would buy the spray can.. lots of places have it...I get mine from home depot..


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

the only store I was able to find it was Home Hardware(Canada-GTA)and even then I heard talk of Big Brother discontinuing it-to protect us from ourselves :?


----------

